# Senior Quotes



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

"Old age is an excellent time for outrage. My goal is to say or do at least one outrageous thing every week."
--Maggie Kuhn

"Inside every 70-year-old is a 35-year-old asking, 'What happened?'"
--Ann Landers

"You don't stop laughing because you grow old. You grow old because you stop laughing."
--Michael Pritchard

"Always be nice to your children, because they are the ones who will choose your rest home."
--Phyllis Diller

"Nobody grows old by merely living a number of years. People grow old only by deserting their ideals. Years may wrinkle the skin, but to give up interest wrinkles the soul."
--Douglas MacArthur

"Old age is always 15 years older than I am."
--Bernard Baruch

"It has been said that there is no fool like an old fool, except a young fool. But the young fool has first to grow up to be an old fool to realize what a damn fool he was when he was a young fool."
--Harold Macmillan

"You're only young once, but you can be immature all your life."
--Charles Scoggins

"I just don't think of age and time in respect of years. I have too much experience of people in their seventies who are vigorous and useful and people who are thirty-five who are in lousy physical shape and can't think straight. I don't think age has that much to do with it."
--Harrison Ford

"Old age is no place for sissies."
--Bette Davis

"It's no longer a question of staying healthy. It's a question of finding a sickness you like."
--Jackie Mason

"The trouble with class reunions is that old flames have become even older."
--Doug Larson

"I used to dread getting older, because I thought I would not be able to do all the things I wanted to do, but now that I am older, I find that I don't want to do them."
--Lady Nancy Astor

"As a senior citizen, you may as well learn to laugh at yourself. Everyone else is."
--Judy Huffman


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2014)

*
     'OLD' IS WHEN... 
     Your sweetie says, 'Let's go upstairs and make love,' * *and you answer, 'Pick one; I can't do both!'

**'OLD' IS WHEN... 
     Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

     'OLD' IS WHEN..... 
     You don't care where your spouse goes, * *just as long as you don't have to go along.

     'OLD' IS WHEN... 
     You are cautioned to slow down by the* *doctor instead of by the police.   *

* 
     'OLD' IS WHEN
     'Getting a little action' means you don't need * *to take a laxative today.

     'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
     'Getting lucky' means you find your car in the parking lot.

     'OLD' IS WHEN... 
     An 'all nighter' means not getting up * *to use the bathroom.* 

*'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
     Your spouse offers you super sex, and you reply, *

*"I'll have the soup."*​


----------



## Athos (Dec 6, 2014)

You know you are getting old when out of all the things to do in the evening,
you pick the one that gets you home by 9:30.

Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2014)

You know you're getting old when it takes all night to do what you use to do all night.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2016)

I might have to try this.


----------

